# MK4 jetta gli weird buzzing noise when tapping brakes



## casper210 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was wondering if some one can help me out on here. Whenever i tap on my brakes theres a weird buzzing noise coming from underneath my car it almost sounds the way a fuel pump sounds like. That same buzzing and my car never did this until i got stuck going over something now it makes this noise and its only when i tap on the brakes but if i hold down the pedal it wont do it. Can someone please tell me what it could be


----------



## casper210 (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess nobody can help me lol


----------



## cousinboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol I am also looking 4 an answer to this problem :screwy:


----------



## StBBrad3 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have this same issue. The noise is also there on a cold start for about 30-90 seconds depending how cold it is. Originally the local VW place told me it was a secondary air pump, but I don't know.


----------

